# 10 Gallon Fry Set-Up Update :)



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

As promised here are pictures of the fries. A few members were asking me when I was gonna strip them so they can see pics of them.

So this is the 23rd day of the babies being inside the females mouth. Was gonna wait until the 25th day to strip them but I was gonna do a water change today anyways so why not strip them now. Well anyways, here are some pics of the fries by themselves in the 10 Gallon tank. Hope You Guys Enjoy 

*Edit: There are 20-40 fries (eye balled estimation). What type of Fish? Yellow Lab Fries

Clint.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Btw, sorry for the not so good pictures. Hard to get a snap of them. Always moving around and they go to the smallest places lol.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Very Cute


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Cute, what kinda fish are they from?

... cling tv....


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> Very Cute


Thanks. Glad you liked it


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =) Cute, what kinda fish are they from?
> 
> ... cling tv....


Hi eternity302. They are yellow lab fries .
Glad you liked it also .
Cling tv hehehe 

Clint.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Uh oh. I think I didn't fully strip one of the females. I think she still have a couple in there. Gotta check her out in a few hours. Gonna let her rest for a few hours . Hopefully there's more then a couple in there


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!!!
LUCKY!!!
Good luck, hope you dun stress her that much!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thats awesome! I only got 7 fry the last time that female was holding. Congrats.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> LOL!!!
> LUCKY!!!
> Good luck, hope you dun stress her that much!


Maybe I should try it tom to limit the stress I guess .


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Thats awesome! I only got 7 fry the last time that female was holding. Congrats.


Those fries were from the two females I got from you . Maybe 15-20 fry each female . They've grown a bit now so I guess they could carry more then 7 each .


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Humm... or maybe you can relieve some stress by taking her out with lots of hugs and kisses! =)


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Humm... or maybe you can relieve some stress by taking her out with lots of hugs and kisses! =)


But she might whip me because I took her babies away .


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Really sweet.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

clintgv said:


> But she might whip me because I took her babies away .


Or let her watch some cling tv!  that might relieve some stress!

Let us know how she does with an update tomorrow!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Sandy Landau said:


> Really sweet.


Glad you liked it


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Or let her watch some cling tv!  that might relieve some stress!
> 
> Let us know how she does with an update tomorrow!


Well the other female that I thought I stripped 100% ended up spitting 3 more fries out and I netted them out before the other fish had the chance to eat them. The other female won't spit the others out so yeah I will update on that sometime tom morning or afternoon 

Clint.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Or let her watch some cling tv!  that might relieve some stress!
> 
> Let us know how she does with an update tomorrow!


So here's an update. I catched the female in the net and noticed she spat them out for me . I then quickly checked if there was any left but nope. Then I fed the fish breakfast and both the females went crazy for food lol. I guess thats what happens when they don't get to eat for about 3 weeks ^^.

Clint.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

wow!! awesome! yellow lab malawi fry ... i really like the clour, very sharp!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

keep us updated


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

pisces said:


> wow!! awesome! yellow lab malawi fry ... i really like the clour, very sharp!


Thanks. Glad you like it


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> keep us updated


Sure will. There still same size . Maybe in about a month or so when there bigger i will post pics up . Common grow faster already


----------

